# scrapbooking...?



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Is anyone into scrapbooking? I think i'd really like to make one of my pup. Kind of like a "baby book", but for my doggy.  

I havent ever scrapbooked and dont know where to start, really. Does anyone have any good websites or anything they recommend for a beginner? Anyone want to share some ideas or photos of their work? 

Thanks for any info you guys can provide!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you wanting to make an online one, or an actual scrapbook? Ive been thinking of doing the same thing, I think its this site/the siggys that plant the idea in your head! 
I liked scrapbook.com, they show different packages you can buy and other, experienced scrapbookers post pics of their work and tell you what they used/ bought to make them. Or you can make online books at scrapblog.com, thats how I do my siggys.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I use Photoshop Elements9 and love it for digital scrapbooking-its not expensive and easy to learn. There are alot of free scrapbook kits that you can find online and can use the elements in your scrapbooks, I have over 20Gigs a scrapbook kits... some are bought, some were free.

here are just a few of the places I visit... google for 'Free scrapkits" and you will find hundreds...
Nitwit Collections! Digital Scrapbooking Kits|Card making Supplies|Hybrid Scrapbooking Supplies
CajunDesignScrapz
Kay Miller Designs
Digital Scrapbooking Freebies - DigiFree Search Engine
9th & Bloom
Digiscrap'mania Shop
Sweet Shoppe Blog
candy scraps


and SHARE my pages??... I thought noone would ever ask...LOL... once you start creating you want to make one for everyone... 

just a FEW....
COUNTRY GARDEN-MADE FROM MOST EVERYONE'S CHIHUAHUA ON THIS FORUM
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/..._FinalShot_GroupPhoto_HighResolution_HIGH.jpg

BEACHTIME BROTHERS:
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Beachtime Brothers/Brothers_beachcopy.jpg

RYAN THE ASTRONAUT(mASKING)
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Astronaut/astronaut-RYAN.jpg

ZACH THE ASTRONAUT (MASKING)
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Astronaut/astronaut-ZACH.jpg

CHICO
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Chico Elements/Chico_01copy.jpg

SON'S HOME LAST YEAR
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Snow01copy.jpg

MY SON WEDDING;
(I altered the wedding dress, made the flower arrangements-including the brides bouquet) and made the bridemaids clothes and my dress.
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Withthisring.jpg

BROTHERS - MY GRANDSONS
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Brotherscopy.jpg

THESE WERE CREATED FOR SOMEONE ON THIS FORUM BUT CAN'T REMEMBER WHO
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Babycopy.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Senioryearbook_0004_edited-1.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Senioryearbook_0003_edited-1.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/Senioryearbook_0002_edited-1.jpg

COLLAGES MADE FROM OVER 100 OF CHICO PICTURES
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Collages/ChicoLife.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Collages/_Heart_collage2.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Collages/_DogPaw_collage2.jpg
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Collages/_Circle_collage2.jpg

MY NIECE:
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/jennifer family/GOTEAM_KATIE.jpg

HERITAGE ALBUM:
MY GRANDPA DIED BEFORE I WAS BORN
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Heritage Album/GeorgeWThomas_page.jpg

MY TRIPS:
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Scrapbook pictures/SanFrancisco002copy.jpg

AND LOTS AND LOTS OF SIGGYS......LOL
Signatures pictures by jan896 - Photobucket


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

UK Book of Thanks pictures by D-emson - Photobucket

I done a scrapbook of thanks where people sent in their pages .. click above on the link for a peep


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW Dawn.... that is truly an awesome album... well done!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have TONS of scrapbooking things, but haven't scrapbooked for a long time, I have a 'craft' room that has tons of scrapbook stuff & sewing stuff in it, I really should scrapbook again.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I sold quite a lot of my scrapbooking stuff but still have loads, I don't do any scrapbooking these day so may sell what I have left.
The album I made I was very lucky as the wood used was a very expensive oak and I got it at a reduced price and a friend done the painting on the front for me.

It is on display at the office in Stoneleigh.

Deme x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love Scrapbooking I have one for each of my puppers...


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

*Reese and Miley*- I want to make an actual, tactile, scrapbook. Digital is cool, but I think a nice book make with cutouts and ribbons and such would be really neat and fun to put together. 

*jan896 *-WOW! Thanks so much for the links! Your pages are absolutely gorgeous. Must have taken you a long time! I love love LOVE that first chi pic of the farm with a bajillion chis! So cute... 

*Deme*- That is so neat! Thanks for sharing..

*Adrienne *- SUPER ADORABLE! I really like those. That is kind of along the line of what I want to do. Your chis are so cute. I love the sleeping doggy photos. 

- - - - -

I dont want to spend a fortune but I want to get some decent things to get started. Maybe I'll check out the dollar stores. I seem to recall there being a ton of crafty/scrapbookish type stuff in one aisle... hmm. I'll see what I can find.  

I think i'll try out that digital scrapbooking too! Looks so cool...

THANKS GUYS!!!!

~Monica


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I dont know if your still looking..... But these are some good websites

Cutting edge crafts
Sizzix.co.uk - The Start of Something You.
Scrapbooking card making rubber stamps die cutting Craft supplies
Sizzix Dies for sale at Crafty Devils Paper Craft
Craft Supplies, Rubber Stamps, Wedding Stationery and Kids Crafts

these are all english sites....... so if your in another country just try googleing cardmakiing / scrapbooking and sites should pop up.

I know the above ones are good as Ive ordered from them..... Im into cardmaking, but would love to do a scrapbook for each of my girls (2) and my animals too.

I also have the machines to cut shapes out myself, I have the Sizzix Bigshot, Sizzix Eclips machine. These are expensive though, it is an expensive hobby


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I did a scrapbook of Draco's first year. I do digital scrapbooking and always get free paper and decorations off the internet. Just google "free digital scrapbooking and you will find tons of stuff. I use Photoshop 7 to create my pages. I used Walmart to print a 8X8 Hard cover book with double sided pages and it turned out very nice. Here is a sampling of his first year book


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG Debra.... your digital scrapbook turned out wonderful!!! I love it


----------

